# Free art book downloads from the Met.



## limr (Mar 25, 2015)

The Met has 422 art books available online and for free download:
Book titles with full text online MetPublications The Metropolitan Museum of Art

And right there on top of the list: After Daguerre: Masterworks of French Photography:
After Daguerre Masterworks of French Photography 1848 1900 from the Biblioth que Nationale MetPublications The Metropolitan Museum of Art

Edit: It appears not ALL of them can be downloaded, but the website says that the full text for those titles are online.


----------



## Designer (Mar 25, 2015)

Cool!  Thanks!


----------



## sm4him (Mar 25, 2015)

Cool! Just shared the link with my youngest son, the artist. That should keep him busy for a while!


----------



## funwitha7d (Mar 26, 2015)

thanks, just shared the link with my daughter, great


----------



## KenC (Mar 26, 2015)

Sounds great!  I just tried to download one with my crappy work computer, but no go - I'll have to try at home later.


----------



## JoeW (Mar 26, 2015)

limr said:


> The Met has 422 art books available online and for free download:
> Book titles with full text online MetPublications The Metropolitan Museum of Art
> 
> And right there on top of the list: After Daguerre: Masterworks of French Photography:
> ...



It is posts/threads like this one that make online communities so invaluable...the sharing of resources and information that one person knows that others may not have stumbled across!


----------



## limr (Mar 26, 2015)

It's nice that others are as excited about this as I am  Hope it proves useful for y'all!


----------



## pgriz (Mar 26, 2015)

limr said:


> The Met has 422 art books available online and for free download:
> Book titles with full text online MetPublications The Metropolitan Museum of Art
> 
> And right there on top of the list: After Daguerre: Masterworks of French Photography:
> ...



Thanky, thanky, thanky, thanky....  circulating links among my family's literati circles.  Because we can never get enough inspiration or appreciation or knowledge.  Anything else you happen to trip across - post it up!


----------



## limr (Mar 26, 2015)

Will do!


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## PWhite214 (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks, there are several I want to read and study.

Phil


----------



## kareen21 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you for the links...
That are useful books


----------

